# croix HVLP sprayer equipment



## Tom Gann (Jul 10, 2007)

I have a Croix model CX-10 HVLP sprayer in good working condition but would like to replace the air filter and maybe get some new tips. Does anyone know what parts from other sprayers may be compatible?


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

do you have a picture of it?


----------

